# New VW Golf R32



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Just had it confirmed by my local VW dealer that the new Golf R32 will be available to order from November this year - he claims he received official notification of this from VW themselves. Since Audi can't tell me when or if an S3 will be available I guess my TT is going and I'll be ordering the Golf. Sadly I need to go back to a slightly bigger car - shame as I'd rather keep the TT. Anyone hear anything on the S3?


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope thats true, but dont get your hopes up! The new "R32" is said to be the replacement for the old MK4 V6 4motion, and a proper Volkswagen Racing Golf will not be out till 2007 at the earliest and is likely to be called the R36 (Volkswagen registered this name in 2004).


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

BTW - just checked VW Press and there is no mention of the new R32. However, the VW Jetta name is being revived and the new "saloon" Golf can be ordered from June.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Rob.gti said:


> However, the VW Jetta name is being revived and the new "saloon" Golf can be ordered from June.


Phew, that's a relief! :roll:


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

ag said:


> Rob.gti said:
> 
> 
> > However, the VW Jetta name is being revived and the new "saloon" Golf can be ordered from June.
> ...


hehe - and I though no one would be interested :wink: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob.gti said:


> R36 (Volkswagen registered this name in 2004).


That say nothing about a VW Golf.
It can also be used for a VW Passat R36 and probably will.
The new Golf R32 wil have a 250 bhp 3.2 VR6 engine.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I got this as 'gospel' off a VW sales manager based at Shepherds VW in Bishop's Stortford. He said that he'd just been at VW head quarters in the UK and said that an R32 (not R36) would be available to order by the end of this year. I asked him about a 3.6 version and he said that to his knowledge no such Golf will ever be built. He did say this 3.2 V6 will be pretty much akin to the 4motion and yep, ther may well be a 'R' version appearing a some point later in the mk5's life. I had a 4motion Golf and was gutted when VW brought out the R32. I would have waited to get the R32 had I known that this model would arrive. I'm feeling the same about getting the mk5 3.2. May hang on for the new Audi S3 - but that's a rumour as well! Even more than a R32 mk5 Golf. At least VW were not trying to get a deposit from me for a car that doesn't yet exist. Stansted Audi were trying to convince me to pay a deposit for an S3  :x


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I was also told by my dealer that the MK V R32 will be a mass produced model and not a limited edition.


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Test drove an R32 today and the salesman said the MK V R32 would be available in November This year? Epsom VW.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Look here and here, for the latest on the new R32.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nice nice nice.....


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm sold - well almost... glad I wasn't rushed to get the GTi now I've seen the details of this car. if Audi can't hurry up with the S3 then I'll order this R32 - need to have my new ride in-place by April next year and frankly, this R32 looks like what I want. I hope AmD can increase the performance for me - my current 225TTC is 270 bhp, so I guess this new R32 with a remap and a milltek or oetinger system will be on a par with that - albeit I'd bet the R32 has much better brakes and handling than my TT - based on how good the new GTi is - let's hope the R32 drives as well as that car... now, do I buy a red or a blue one :roll:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Taken from Tyresmoke.net:

R32 Pricing 
We are currently in negotiation with the Factory regarding vehicle pricing. However, it is likely that the range will begin from circa Â£23,750.00 manufacturerâ€™s recommended â€˜On the Roadâ€™ retail. Pricing will be finalised and communicated to you prior to the R32â€™s appearance at the Frankfurt Motorshow. 
Price premiums will be as follows: Â£500.00 (recommended) for 5 door derivatives and Â£1,330.00 (recommended) for DSG. 
Performance and fuel consumption 
3.2 V6 250 PS 6 speed manual 3.2 V6 250 PS 6 speed DSG 
Acceleration, secs 0-60mph 6.5 6.2 
Top speed, mph* 155 155 
Torque, Nm 320 @ 2,500 - 3,000 rpm 320 @ 2,500 - 3,000 rpm 
Combined fuel economy mpg, l/100km 26.4 (10.7) 29.1 (9.7)

* Where the law permitsThese figures are intended as a guide and could change prior to launch.

Specification 
As is fitting for a flagship model, the R32 is very highly specified. Building on GTI, the key items of R32 specification include:

Exterior 
. â€¢ â€˜Zolderâ€™ alloy wheels (multi-spoke) 7.5J x 18 with 245 size tyres 
. â€¢ Blue heat insulating tinted glass 
. â€¢ Vehicle specific, body-coloured front and rear bumpers 
. â€¢ Individual front radiator grille 
. â€¢ R32 logos on front and rear of vehicle 
. â€¢ Blue painted brake calipers 
. â€¢ Bi-Xenon headlights 
. â€¢ Rear spoiler 
. â€¢ Centre mounted, twin chrome exhaust pipes.

Interior 
. â€¢ R32 sports seats, height adjustable and with lumbar support 
. â€¢ R32 instrumentation cluster 
. â€¢ R32 leather trimmed steering wheel, gaiter and handbrake grip 
. â€¢ 2Zone electronic climate control 
. â€¢ Alarm with interior protection 
. â€¢ Radio/CD player with 10 speakers 
. â€¢ Automatic coming/leaving home lighting function 
. â€¢ Rain sensor and automatic dimming rear view mirror 
. â€¢ Fabric foot mats (front and rear) 
. â€¢ R32 aluminium foot pedals and foot rest 
. â€¢ Multifunctional computer.

Colours 
The range of vehicle colours has been restricted. Standard available colours are: 
Colour Finish* 
Reflex Silver Metallic 
Black Magic Pearlescent 
Shadow Blue Metallic 
Tornado Red Non-metallic 
Black Non-metallic 
United Grey Metallic 
Deep Blue Pearlescent

* All metallic and pearlescent finishes are at extra charge
Options 
The Golf optional equipment range will be available for ordering on R32 with the following exceptions: 
. â€¢ No other alloy wheels 
. â€¢ No tow bars 
. â€¢ No fog lights (as the vehicle is specified with Bi-Xenon headlights as standard) 
. â€¢ No Isofix preparation for the passenger seat.

Page 3 
The following optional items have been developed specifically for R32. 
. â€¢ RECARO racing bucket seats (with either fabric or leather seat covers). Please note that side airbags and active head restraints will not feature on this option. 
â€¢ R32 steering wheel with Alcantara cover.

Thanks Matt +++


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Nice one  Thanks for posting that. I've more or less ordered mine - delivery for early 2006. Just got to decide on the colour and what xtras to add, DSG :?


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Now what colour do I choose :?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I think thats a toughie as with that particually nasty front grill it makes all bar silver look a bit 'odd'.

I guess the Blue will be most exclusive as VW have said previously that DBPearl will only be on 'R' badged models.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Totally agree with you... I would prefer if they'd kept the GTI grille. Trouble is I've had three silver cars in a row and feel like a change - but silver seems the best option as at least the bling bling grille blends in. The blue is the only other option really - but I'd bet 90% of MkV R32's that they sell will be in that colour - still, I've got until November to make up my mind before my order goes into production :?


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

What do we think?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The looks are growing on me, and I am sure there will be some aftermarket treatment to make the grill look better. My biggest concern is that this is going to turn out to be a 4mo replacement and be a bit soft, waiting fro a future developement, could be wrong, but at the moment there is nothing to replace the old 4mo in the current MK5 line up so seems a bit soon for the True 'R'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Autocar reckoned it was an improvement over the Golfiv r32 in chassis terms, although not outright performance since it has put on weight and weighs more than my diesel BMW estate. 

Not so sure on the rims, but prefer the silver grill to the gti grill.

Should be quick enough tho.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

garyc said:


> Autocar reckoned it was an improvement over the Golfiv r32 in chassis terms, although not outright performance since it has put on weight and weighs more than my diesel BMW estate.
> 
> Not so sure on the rims, but prefer the silver grill to the gti grill.
> 
> Should be quick enough tho.


Can't be the same review I read in autocar then :? States it's better looking, faster, handles better, etc than the MkIV R32. All reviews thus far really rate it and it's quicker than a V6 TT, just to give some kind of comparison. Also a review on Autobild - head-to-head on the track with a Astra VXR - the new R32 was quicker in all respects... as for comparisons to the GTI... it blows it away.

I was unsure for a while, but now the reviews are starting to flow and more pictures are circulating - I'm almost certain I'll be paying my deposit for one in a couple of weeks...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

markp said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Autocar reckoned it was an improvement over the Golfiv r32 in chassis terms, although not outright performance since it has put on weight and weighs more than my diesel BMW estate.
> ...


It was the same article, you just chose to interpret it differently.

It's heavier and although has more power, it still has the same torque and lower power to weight than the mkV. So 'outright performance' in terms acceleration in gears will not be as good as MkIV.

I didn't say it wasn't rated 'better' than the current R32. But with +10hp to carry an extra 200lbs and no extra torque to assist, I fail to see how it can accelerate quicker. Unless you count the 1mph gain in top speed over the Golf V as 'faster'.

I do like tho.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

garyc said:


> It was the same article, you just chose to interpret it differently.


which is what you've done me thinks - still, we all do that to some extent... it's getting good reviews (so far) that's if you can get past the looks of it. I must say, it looks much better when you see it than in the pictures... I've seen a red one with German plates... looked awsome. I tried to order mine on Saturday, but they can't put that through until Nov 1st...


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

markp said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Autocar reckoned it was an improvement over the Golfiv r32 in chassis terms, although not outright performance since it has put on weight and weighs more than my diesel BMW estate.
> ...


Got to say the new R32 does look awesome from these pictures but not sure they are worth the premium over the GTi...


----------

